# I have a nearly new Ariens lawn tractor,I used it yesterday and mowed my lawn a fairly large areaI



## ron corkum (May 24, 2021)

The problem: when I filled it with gas,I removed the tractor gas cover turned it upside down,being fairly large I looked for a place to lay the yellow stopper from my plastic fuel can and placed it in the tractor cover to keep it clean. When I finished I blindly put the tractor cover back on.I tried to fish it out with a piece of electrical wire and lost it into the greater tanks as it has a shelf at the fill area. What to do? I decided since it was full to mow the lawn and find out later how to get it out. I checked again this morning,no sign of the yellow gas can stopper so decided to start the tractor.
So, I went to pull the choke out but after working easy and normal and free yesterday,it is seized solid without it, the tractor will not start. Now two issues,what do I do, to fix them both? This is a 22 HP Kohler engine. Fuel Tank is located on the back behind/under the seat. Picture below shows the tank cover, just above gleaned by the sun on the dash is the pull choke.
Thank you in advance if anyone can help me with these two issues. Ron


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ron, welcome to the tractor forum.

Not to worry about the yellow stopper and piece of wire in the tank. They will do no harm. Some day when you have time, you can remove the tank and retrieve them.

You can try working some lubricant into your choke cable from each end in an effort to free it up. Sometimes works, but most likely you will have to get a new choke cable from your Ariens dealer and replace it.


----------

